# Sci-Fi Setting...



## Mariner (Nov 6, 2013)

I've got a great Sci-Fi idea in the pipeline but I have had trouble choosing the time frame from which it'll take place. I originally wanted to set it in circa 100,000, with the earth swallowed by the sun. But I have won't believe that a technology that primarily features in this story (it actually is part of the MC's persona) would've been created that late in time. 

Now it'll probably be set circa 3000-7500 with the earth beyond recognition from what it is now. I think that the tech would be created around this point with the way most media (video games, books and filmed media) depicts technology of the time. I don't really want it set pre 3000 but I know 2700 could be realistic.

If you are wondering the technology discussed would enable the user to take the virtual form of someone else. Physically creating material, changing voice and giving an advanced database to choose people from. I know, advanced stuff.

Other must haves include FTL travel and the formation of a intergalactic government with each planet having a selected representative. 

Edit- Any advice in which era this should be set?


----------



## Outiboros (Nov 6, 2013)

The Earth won't be swallowed by the sun that soon. It'll take some seven billion years.

'Physically creating material' is a VERY advanced technology, mostly because of the amounts of energy involved. You'll need at least Dyson spheres or some other elusive way of gathering energy. But... 'changing voice'? We can do that right now. 'Taking the virtual form of someone else' is too vague for me to place.

FTL travel is always a handwave, as we haven't a clue if it's possible at all, let alone how. You could place that anywhere from 2100 onwards. The forming of an 'intergalactic government' can be done in fifteen minutes over a cuppa tea; the hard part is having any colonised planets out there at all. That's be 2200 at the earliest, or just 'whenever' if this isn't hard science fiction.

It depends on more than just what you stated here. 'Intergalactic' hints at a Star Wars-level society with many colonised planets and/or alien civilisations. I'd say you should decide yourself. The era chosen is completely arbitrary.


----------



## Morkonan (Nov 8, 2013)

Mariner said:


> ....
> Now it'll probably be set circa 3000-7500 with the earth beyond recognition from what it is now. I think that the tech would be created around this point with the way most media (video games, books and filmed media) depicts technology of the time. I don't really want it set pre 3000 but I know 2700 could be realistic.
> 
> If you are wondering the technology discussed would enable the user to take the virtual form of someone else. Physically creating material, changing voice and giving an advanced database to choose people from. I know, advanced stuff.
> ...



Not as far in the future as one might think. The tech to create an artificial, virtual, form of someone else isn't to advanced, considering your prerequisites. Three hundred years should do that and have the tech in the mainstream, outside of all the lawsuits... For "FTL" one has to circumvent some nasty "Rules" or break them and breaking them takes a lot of power... a great deal of power. But, you could probably do it in 500 years in a Science Fiction universe. The intergalactic planetary government thingie would follow pretty quickly. So, I say let it take place no Later than 2700 or so.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mariner said:


> I don't really want it set pre 3000 but I know 2700 could be realistic.



That's some pretty precise future calculation :tongue2:  Keep in mind that people of 1813 could not in a million years have dreamed what life in 2013 would be like, and that's only 200 years.  Moving from 2013 to 2213 will likely be completely unpredictable to us.  I probably wouldn't worry too much about 2700 vs 3000 - once you get a couple hundred years in the future, anything could happen.  I mean, Star Trek (Original SerieS) was only set ~250 years from now in the 23rd century and they were zipping around the galaxy, using transporters, etc. and no one says "oh, that's not plausible before 2800, maybe 2750 at the earliest" :icon_cheesygrin:

There's a good book called "The Writer's Guide to Creating a Science Fiction Universe" by George Ochoa and Jeffrey Osier that I found really useful for answering a lot of basic science fiction science questions.  It's cheap - $5 or so used online or you can get it at the library.


----------

